# Chinese bottom bracket with adjustable cones, not adjustable cups



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 14, 2012)

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g...afety/?action=view&current=ChineseSpindle.jpg
I'm working on a cushion tire safety and have found a couple of utterly unuseable bearing cones and races. Frantically searching through eBay I came across a strange item from Hong Kong. 
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/?action=view¤t=ChineseSpindle.jpg
A bottom bracket set  with the usual position of cups and cones reversed. One of the cones should work to replace the cushion tire bottom bracket cone. 
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/?action=view¤t=111511006.jpg
 The cups have a 35mm OD, so maybe this is to be used as a repair part for a stripped bottom bracket? Like most Chinese home market stuff, tolerances are loose but it should be serviceable. At least the cones seem to be well hardened. The eBay seller was "tinyheaven", auction title "5.6" Length Middle Axle Tool Set for Mountain Bicycle".
If you are working on an oddball early bike, at least the cups or cones could get you out of a difficult situation.  I think they will help me!


----------

